
Turning Your Application into an Installable Package - ryjo
https://ryjo.codes/articles/turning-your-application-into-an-installable-package.html
======
zwentz
One thing I love about this practice is how simple some things can be, for
example daemonization; with Ruby you need the monit and daemons gems, with
dpkg, you just need a config file and let systemd do the rest.

